# Ghosts in da house -- Party 2011



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

After last year's expensive and time-consuming (albeit kick-butt) zombie party, I'm thinking 2011's theme is going to be ghosts. Some gauze, sheets, appropriate music, and well-chosen props should be enough to create an ethereal and awesome setting.

Any tips, ideas, past successes, or warnings are greatly appreciated!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you have room for a Pepper's Ghost? That was my big plan for this year, but I've been sidetracked by a Haunted Pipe Organ...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Mount a gear motor with a crank arm and run lines to various parts of the room. Attach spiders or mini ghosts to the ends and crank it up.


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

pensivepumpkin said:


> Do you have room for a Pepper's Ghost? That was my big plan for this year, but I've been sidetracked by a Haunted Pipe Organ...


Thanks for the tip, but what is a Pepper's Ghost? And your Haunted Pipe Organ sounds awesome!


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

heresjohnny said:


> Mount a gear motor with a crank arm and run lines to various parts of the room. Attach spiders or mini ghosts to the ends and crank it up.


I actually have a friend who could probably pull something like that together... thanks for the idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Peyjenk said:


> Thanks for the tip, but what is a Pepper's Ghost? And your Haunted Pipe Organ sounds awesome!


A little explanation of the pepper's ghost illusion:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepper's_ghost


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> A little explanation of the pepper's ghost illusion:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepper's_ghost


Sweet! Thanks.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay, for a really great "Ghost Party" theme, you have to make a FCG. The BEST directions for a really sheer and realistic ghost is at www.theironkingdom.com, I used their instructions to make my FCG and she is AMAZING! Get some black lights, cheesecloth and Rit it all, and it will be "Glow-tastic!" You may want to position a rocking chair as the guests walk in that is rocking by itself...of course there is a ghost sitting in the chair...but you know how ghosts are....always shy of being seen by ordinary folks. You can paint ghosts on mirrors with sheer acrylic paint, and if you use glow in the dark paint and black lights it should be dramatic! :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: This is my Flying Crank Ghost...Lily! :jol:


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tips... Lily looks great!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree that an FCG would add a lot of ambiance. So would a Pepper's Ghost.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You can build static ghosts with cheese cloth treated in RIT or whitener. Strategically placed fans can do wonders. The beginning of this clip shows a leer ghost with just a fan on it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Peyjenk said:


> Thanks for the tips... Lily looks great!


:jol: Thank you! I really love her. I hang her on the side screened porch and during the month of October there is a steady stream of cars slowing down in front of my house to watch her and her ghostly movements. I have everything on timers so that when I come home from work, she is already moving up and down. I love living in a "haunted" house. Good luck with your party, I am sure it will be fantastic!:jol:


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Holy Moly, Johnny, this thing is AMAZING!! I LURRRVE IT!!! 



heresjohnny said:


> You can build static ghosts with cheese cloth treated in RIT or whitener. Strategically placed fans can do wonders. The beginning of this clip shows a leer ghost with just a fan on it.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

ok, you asked for cautions in your first post. Remember that gauze is extremely flammable. So if you have guests that like to smoke, make sure their area is free of gauze. I saw a story a while back of a college kid who wrapped himself in gauze for a mummy costume. Someone got too close with a cigarette or lighter and he ended up in flames literally. As I am sure fireproofing is out of the question and would really be overkill, just error on the side of caution for where you put the stuff. 

I like the ghost idea though for the party theme.


----------

